# Australian Rainbow Tankmates?



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon tank with 6 Australian Rainbows and 2 otos. I would like to add something interesting, maybe a tad more colorful to my tank but am not sure what fish might be compatible. I welcome any suggestions! :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Heiko Bleher (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

please have a look under BLEHER' BIOTOPES on my website, there I am sure you find some good suggestions for Australian rainbowfishes and their mates, there are several biotope aquariums I made from down under. 

Otocicnlus are not really their best mates...

All the very best, from a collector,

Heiko Bleher
Aquapress Bleher - Home


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi! Thanks for taking the time to reply to my question. I enjoyed looking at your website, but couldn't find anything about suitable Australian Rainbow tankmates. Can you possibly point me in the right direction?
Thank you!:animated_fish_swimm


----------

